# Grill and halos



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey guys i just put my Halos in and they are pretty tight but they lead to one problem. My grill sticks out 1/4inch -1/2in to far. Did anyone else have this problem, and how do i fix it?

On that note though i want to buy an aftermarket grill, i like the erebuni grill. The Stillen grill is alright to, and i know asylums makes some. Will the aftermarket grill fit better and do you guys think ones better then the other?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Have you tried to readjust the headlights? They might be adjusted too far inward making the inner part of the headlights sit back farther, not to mention the beams may be going sort of cross-eyed instaed of straight forward (just a guess). that could be the problem

as for a new grille, that option would be pretty tight. I'm assuming you have the typical solid grill that came with the 98 200sx/99 sentra. I Myself never really liked the Stillen grille but style should be your opinion anyways. Try looking at Ninjacar.com. They sell Syndicate's grill which looks tight as hell.

good luck


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Hey, i'd suggest getting the chrome lucino grill.. thats what i am getting next, so ill be selling my GTR mesh grill..... but still, i want that chrome lucino grill. and REAL projectors, not that halo crap..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it's next to impossible to find the real projectors now. I can only find the halos wherever I go. I feel like swiping the stealth black projectors off of this black 200sx in my parking lot...and his stealth corners too.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I have the regular projectors and the chrome nis-nacks grill and I had the same problem where the grill stuck out further than the headlights, all I did was shave some of the piece of the headlights that the grill snaps into and it worked fine


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i can get the REAL projectors but it not cheap.

but i plan on doing mossy crystal clears with the jdm crystal coners and doing HID on them


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I was thinkin of doin the crystals also but they're so damn expensive.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i know but i want the so so sleeper look.

hehe.. doesnt the mossy crystal clear use h4 bulb instead of 9004.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *I have the regular projectors and the chrome nis-nacks grill and I had the same problem where the grill stuck out further than the headlights, all I did was shave some of the piece of the headlights that the grill snaps into and it worked fine  *


I have the regular projectors and the chrome nis-knacks grill too. I didn't have a bit of trouble getting it to fit. It is completely flush all the way around. You do have to mess w/ the lights to get them to be flush w/ the grill...just take your time


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *i know but i want the so so sleeper look.
> 
> hehe.. doesnt the mossy crystal clear use h4 bulb instead of 9004. *


I know the Nis-knacks crystals use H4s, are the Mossy ones the same? I wanna know too


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i think mossy crystal is same as nis knack crystal.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

They are the same headlights and they do use H4 bulbs, plus they have a small socket where you can put in another smaller bulb to illuminate the housing when parking lights are on, kinda Lexus-like. Smooth with the crystal-clear corners.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

awwwww, now I'm liking them even more. BTW, H4s are better. PIAA has a new bulb only in H4 that has a 5000K low beam. It's like HID but without the kit and it also has a high beam.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well i love them ! i saw them at the Mossy show and they are Sweet !! im gonna get me a pair and put HID in them with the hyperwhite side bulbs.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

how much are they again?


----------



## iVy (Aug 29, 2002)

i paid $45 for each corner from mossy. but make sure they send you one right and one left corner cuz they accidentally sent me two left corners and it took about a week for them to clear everything up!


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

*?*

Where do u buy those mossy crystals?
Is there a website somewhere where i can get some info and pics of them?

And for those of u guys who already have some clear headlights and coners, could u post some pics.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you can check them out at www.mossyperformance.com of order them at 1-866-55-mossy.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

*mossy*

i wanna know why it cost so much for those b14 projectors and crystal clears?? is it because not many people are buying them?? and does it come with the new h4 harness when u buy them??


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *Have you tried to readjust the headlights? They might be adjusted too far inward making the inner part of the headlights sit back farther, not to mention the beams may be going sort of cross-eyed instaed of straight forward (just a guess). that could be the problem
> 
> as for a new grille, that option would be pretty tight. I'm assuming you have the typical solid grill that came with the 98 200sx/99 sentra. I Myself never really liked the Stillen grille but style should be your opinion anyways. Try looking at Ninjacar.com. They sell Syndicate's grill which looks tight as hell.
> 
> good luck *


Have you seen the Dont Trust Ninja Car thread? from Johnny 4....they are out of business and screwing with people...i wouldnt try them.


----------

